# Shoreline Apartments Palm Jumeirah



## Mayabkk (Aug 28, 2017)

We're looking to move to a 3 bed here so doing some research first as I've heard differing thoughts. Are there better buildings than others, is it true many apartments are rented out as holiday lets and therefore lots of parties and very noisy? Are they well insulated or can you hear a lot of noise from apartment above and to the side? Thanks


----------



## UKExpat2017 (May 15, 2017)

Mayabkk said:


> We're looking to move to a 3 bed here so doing some research first as I've heard differing thoughts. Are there better buildings than others, is it true many apartments are rented out as holiday lets and therefore lots of parties and very noisy? Are they well insulated or can you hear a lot of noise from apartment above and to the side? Thanks


I have a colleague who lives on the Palm. I think the biggest concern will be the amount of construction which is taking place around there (e.g. new buildings, a new mall, etc.).

Some people bought / leased property with unspoilt sea views. The very next month, their views were replaced by construction work, which will also be very noisy in the evenings (when the majority of construction works place).

Can't really comments about parties and the like.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

UKExpat2017 said:


> Some people bought / leased property with unspoilt sea views. The very next month, their views were replaced by construction work.


On the Shoreline ? I lived there and there are no Palm Shoreline apartments which had their views obstructed as they were either over the beach over the road or over the monorail. If however you mean the Golden Mile, which isnt Shoreline, then you're right.

But you're right re the construction. we were there when the Nakheel Mall was literally a 20 metre deep hole and we stayed until it was on floor 3, and there's only another 50 more to go I think to top out at 74 floors.

Personally i wouldnt go to the Shoreline again. The lobby, lifts and corridors are nice but the insides are a bit tired. Electrics in the kitchens used to be a joke - two plugs for an entire kitchen and aircon was very flaky. Also there is the continuing battle with Nakheel over beach access with a lot of owners shut out completely - thats one of the reason there are bargains going. You can pay the access charges but Nakheel wont let you use the beach unless the landlord pays the backlog.

Marina Residences are a better quality and have a private pool and gym area and although you still have the noise at times, the build quality is much better. The only thing you would need to look at carefully is the wooden bedroom floor and shower cubicle as the latter leaks like a pig, and rots the wooden floor. The landlords will try and stitch you up over it if it leaks as it'll cost him taking down a wall to put it right. There are two on this forum who had exactly the same problems and we both walked away from it.

And if you have the beach view, you;re right above multiple beach clubs which you can and should expect noise from. parties are not an issue - call the police and they will shut down in 5 minutes, even if holidays rentals. The police are used to it as long as you do the sensible thing and actually call them - just tell the partygoers the police have been called to check everyones alcohol licences and watch them bail out rather quickly.


----------



## Mayabkk (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks for this, yes I understand the construction may be an issue. Can I ask if you ever heard noise from neighboring apartments? Two plugs is actually a bonus, I've lived in places where there are only one! I think if we did make the move I'd be more inclined to take one on left side. I appreciate your info and will look into it further, many thanks.


----------



## Mayabkk (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, appreciate it.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Its an apartment block with tiled floors throughout. You can hear anyone in shoes.

Left side overlooking the monorail but on a high floor is best. The monorail is silent and you wont notice it.

Maybe look at Golden Mile as well. the Galleria under it is pretty good so you would want a high floor.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Beach access can be a hit or miss. Have a friend who stays in one where the whole building is owned by the same person and managed by the same agency (including maintenance). So beach access is not an issue, but rents are relatively higher compared to others without beach access.


----------

